# Guess our win total



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think we will win 44 games.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm trying to being optimistic (or perhaps a optimistically minded pessimist), so I'm hoping for under 30 wins. I don't think we'll crack 40, but I think we'll (unfortunately) be in the hunt for the #8 seed.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I've got the Bucks at 36 wins. Hopefully for them, that's not enough to make the playoffs in the East this season.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

30


----------



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

You guys are underestimating the kind of growth this team is going to have. Sanders will be much better this season and so will Henson. Then you've got OJ who gets to be the man for the first time in his career.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

RebelMike09 said:


> Then you've got OJ who gets to be the man for the first time in his career.


That alone is worth minus 2 wins from last season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I used to believe in OJ Mayo. Him being "the man" isn't a good thing. I'll go with 30-35 wins. More than that and I would be very surprised.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

RebelMike09 said:


> You guys are underestimating the kind of growth this team is going to have. Sanders will be much better this season and so will Henson. Then you've got OJ who gets to be the man for the first time in his career.


Believe me, I want this team to grow, but I want them to lose while doing so this season. A top ten pick from the upcoming draft would be nice.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hopefully they get the 8th seed and knock Atlanta into the lottery.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

Prince said:


> Believe me, I want this team to grow, but I want them to lose while doing so this season. A top ten pick from the upcoming draft would be nice.


Not going to happen


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

49


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

34-38 range.

Making the playoffs this year would be terrible for this franchise.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

I disagree. I'd rather have the 15th pick and make the playoffs than have a 10-14 pick and miss out. I think this team has a good enough core of young players to go forward with and even a 15th pick in the draft will help


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

41... I think this team is better balanced than last years team and there should be some internal development with guys like Sanders and Henson. The coaching staff and the impact of that change is the big unknown for me.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think Mayo is the biggest unknown... He could easily be a 25 ppg player with his talent but he is still a risk when it comes to locker room chemistry.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> The coaching staff and the impact of that change is the big unknown for me.


That's only a part of what makes this team's record difficult to predict. If Henson's defense improves and so does Sanders' offense, this team could be nasty. Luke Ridnour, Gary Neal, and Carlos Delfino are all more reliable professionals than Milwaukee is used to having off their bench. This team could be decent... or they could be bad. Bad would be better for them longterm given the quality of this draft class.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> That's only a part of what makes this team's record difficult to predict. If Henson's defense improves and so does Sanders' offense, this team could be nasty. Luke Ridnour, Gary Neal, and Carlos Delfino are all more reliable professionals than Milwaukee is used to having off their bench. This team could be decent... or they could be bad. Bad would be better for them longterm given the quality of this draft class.


I think there is a ton of potential already here we need to grow this team through wins not semi-tanking.


----------

